# شرح برنامج الاتوكاد Autocad بالعربي لضيوفي الكرام



## ايمن جمال (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*ضيوفي الكرام *​*اقدم لكم الشرح في خمسة دروس *​*دون الحاجة الى روابط *​​*أمثلة لبعض تطبيقات هذا البرنامج** ...
**
**تصميم هندسي معماري ثلاثي الابعاد** :*​
*إضغط هنا لرؤية الصوره بحجمها* *الطبيعي*


تصميم هندسي ثنائي الابعاد :​ 

الأتوكاد
الدرس الأول 

بعد تنصيب الأتوكاد على الجهاز لا بد من إظهار tool bar يدعى object snap و بسهولة يمكن إظهاره من خلال الضغط R_CLICK على المساحة التي أسفل MENU فتظهر ACAD منها يتم إختيار OBJECT SNAP و في حال ظهوره يتم سحبه إلى أقصى يمين الشاشة 

نبدأ سويا في أوامر DRAW
الأمر LINE :
و إختصاره L حيث سوف يكتب L ثم ENTER أو SPACE فتظهر رسالة SPECIFY FRIST POINT فيتم تحديد أول نقطة في الخط ثم يتم يتم كتابة طول الخط و تحديد إتجاهه و لكن سوف يرى أن الخط ليس مستقيم و الحل في جعله مستقيم هو ORTHO و يتم تمكينه من خلال ال KEY BOARD من خلال المفتاح F8 و هناك طرق أخرى و لكني أختار أسرع الطرق حتى لا أطيل فيمل القارئ متبعا " ما قل و دل كما قلت أنفا "

في حال عمل خط بزاوية معينة فهناك طريقتان الأولى أذكرها الأن و الثانية عندما يأتي دور شرح MODIFY TOOL BAR , و الطريقة الأولى هي 

بكل بساطة 
SPECIFY FRIST POINT : @50<60
@ تعني " أرسم من عند هذه النقطة
50 طول الخط ثم < تعني زواية و قدرها 60 

أخوتي أود أن أستخرج كل ما عندي فيستفيد منه المسلمين دعيا الله يوما من الأيام أن يكون علما ينتفع به و الدرس القادم هو شرح LINE TYPE MANEGER و 
LINE TYPE SCALE و بذلك يكون أمر LINE قد أخذ حقه بإستثناء بعض الأشياء أذكرها بعد احترافكم AUTOCAD بإذن الله



الدرس الثاني
إستخدام line type maneger
و هو إستكمال لدرس line
من خلال line type maneger يمكن تغيير نوع الخط و هو موجود في object properties الموجودة أسفل menu و يظهر فيه كلمة تدعى bylayer يمكن الضغط عليها ثم نرى other ثم يتم عمل load للخط المطلوب إضافته , و عند الإنتهاء يتم رسم الخط ثم يتم تحديده ثم تغيير نوعه من خلال القائمة المذكورة أنفا 

line type scale :

و من خلاله يتم تحديد حجم تباعد النقط على الخط و إختصاره lts 

أخوتاه سوف أضيف معلومة جميلة ل line type maneger و هي أنه يمكن تغيير بعض الخطوط و أشكالها من خلال عمل نسخة طبق الأصل من ملف يدعى acad.lin مع تغيير الأسم ثم التغيير في خواص بعض الخطوط فمثلا يمكن عمل خط مثل :

ــــــــــــــ zicooo ــــــــــــــ zicooo ــــــــــــــ zicooo ــــــــــــــ

من يصعب عليه فعل هذا فليرسل لي و تذكر في حال عمل خط و عدم ظهور التباعد الذي رأيناه في الخط السابق فلابد من عمل lts 

إخوتي يمكن معرفة أو تغيير أو إضافة إختصارات لوحة المفاتيح للأدوات الموجودة في أتوكاد عن طريق عمل edit لملف يدعى acad.pgp و هو موجود في مجلد في يدعى support في المجلد الذي يحوي الأتوكاد و عذرا على الإطالة و جزاكم الله خيرا و أذكركم أن الدرس القادم هو multi line



الدرس الثالث
Multi line
إختصار الأمر ml 
و هو يستخدم لرسم خطين متوازيين 
عند تنفيذ الأمر سوف يظهر لنا السطر التالي
Specify start point or [Justification/Scale/Style] :
في حال كتابة j و الضغط على enter سوف يعطي رسالة و هي
Enter justification type [Top/Zero/Bottom]
Top : و تعني رسم الخطين من خلال الخط الأعلى 
Zero : و تعني رسم الخطين من خلال نصف المسافة بين الخطين
Bottom : و تعني رسم الخطين من خلال الخط السفلي

بعد الإنتهاء من justification نرى scale و هي تعني المسافة بين الخطين ( بعد تنفيذ أمر ml يكتب s ثم enter )

و أخر شئ في multi line و هو style (يكتب st ) و هي لإختيار multi line style و لعمل style ل multi line نذهب إلى القائمة format ثم multiline style و فيها يمكن عمل طبقات لكل خط و عمل لون لكل خط و بعد عمل كل هذا لابد من عمل add بأسم جديد و لو كان هذا الخط كثيرا ما يستعمل يمكن حفظ ال style على ملف من خلال save و عمل load عند الحاجة له


الدرس الرابع
Polyline
إختصاره pl , و عند تنفيذه يظهر الأتي :

Specify start point: 
و عند وضع النقطة الأولى في الخط يظهر 
Specify next point or [Arc/Halfwidth/Length/Undo/Width]:
و إن كتبنا a و enter و هي لرسم قوس عن طريق polyline سوف يظهر الأتي 
[Angle/CEnter/Direction/Halfwidth/Line/Radius/Secon d pt/Undo/Width]:
و هنا نرى 
A لرسم القوس بدلالة الزاوية الدائرية " الزاوية الدائرية هي الزاوية المحصورة بين نصف القطر الواصل بنقطة البداية للقوس و نصف القطر الواصل بنقطة النهاية للقوس "

C لرسم القوس بدلالة المركز
D لتحديد بداية الإتجاه للقوس
H لتحديد نصف عرض الخط المرسوم به القوس
L لجعل polyline يعود إلى وضعه الأول و هو رسم خط
R لرسم القوس بدلالة نق
S لرسم القوس بدلالة ثلاث نقاط
U تراجع عن الخطوة الأخيرة
W عرض الخط الذي سوف يرسم به القوس

نعود مرة أخرى إلى 


Specify next point or [Arc/Halfwidth/Length/Undo/Width]:
كل ما نراه الأن هو مكرر في رسم القوس بإستخدام polyline عدا L و هي تفيد في رسم خط بنفس الزاوية المرسوم بها الخط السابق


الدرس الخامس
Polygon
عذرا أخوتي على التأخير في الدرس الخامس

هذا الأمر يفيد في عمل مضلع و إختصاره pol 

عند تنفيذه يظهر لنا الآتي :

POLYGON Enter number of sides <4>:
و هنا يوضع عدد أضلاع المضلع المراد رسمه

بعد كتابة عدد الأضلاع ثم الضغط على ذر الإدخال يظهر لنا الآتي :
Specify center of polygon or [Edge]:

و هنا أمامنا أمران إما أن نرسم المضلع داخل دائرة أو نرسمه بدلالة طول ضلعه 
الأفتراضي يقول لنا الرسم داخل دائرة و هنا يتم النقر في أي مكان لتحديد مركز الدائرة فنرى
Enter an option [Inscribed in circle/Circumscribed about circle] <I>:
عند الضغط على I و enter وهي تفيد في رسم مضلع داخل دائرة و هنا يظهر
Specify radius of circle:
حيث ندخل نق للدائرة المراد إدخال المضلع بداخلها " ملحوظة الدائرة هنا وهمية "
و عند إدخال c و enter يتم رسم مضلع أضلاعه مماسة لدائرة من الخارج 


نعود مرة أخرى إلى 
Specify center of polygon or [Edge]:
عند الضغط على e و هي تفيد في رسم المضلع بدلالة طول ضلعه و يظهر 
Specify center of polygon or [Edge]: e Specify first endpoint of edge:
و هنا يتم إختيار النقطة الأولى و عند إختيارها تظهر
Specify center of polygon or [Edge]: e Specify first endpoint of edge: Specify second endpoint of edge :
يتم إختيار النقطة الثانية للمضلع على البعد المراد

ملحوظة : تظهر الرسومات صغيرة جدا ولا نستطيع أن نراها : أقول قم بالنقر على ذر الماوس الأوسط مرتين حتى يقوم بعمل zoom extents
و شكرا


----------



## o0mano0 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

ماشي يا عم ايمن الله يرضى عنك بس الشرح الي انت كاتبه من وجهه نظري لازم علي الاقل يكون فيه خلفيه ولو يسيره عن البرنامج للشخص الي عايز يتعلم الاوتوكاد , والله يجزاك خير علي تعبك


----------



## n6010 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

ياريت يا اخى شرح اوفى من ذلك للتوكاد 

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن جمال (29 ديسمبر 2007)

وجهة نظرك تحترم يا اخي مشكور لتعليقك ولكني تعاملت مع ان من سيقراة لابد ان يكون لديه خلفية مسبقة عنه لان برنامج الاتوكاد هو اشهرالبرامج الهندسية على الاطلاق فهو لا يحتاج لنبذة عن فوائده


----------



## زهير يحيى برهان (29 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم على هذا الجهد وبارك اللة فيك :1:


----------



## ابراهيم قزامل (13 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله كل الخير بس انا ارجوكم جميعا انا عايز شرح لبرنامج الاتوكاد بالصوت والصورة وربنا يجعل ذلك كله في ميزان حسناتكم و واسال الله ان ينفعكم وان ينفع بكم 
كما قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم " الخير فيا وفي امتى الى يوم القيامه " وايضا " ان الله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون اخيه " وايضا " من فرج عن مسلم كربه من كرب الدنيا فرج الله عنه كربه من كرب يوم القيامه " صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
واسال الله ان يسكنكم فسيح جناته 
دلونى ع البرنامج ارجوكم


----------



## رابح رسام (13 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## ميلاد عساف (14 أبريل 2008)

اي والله شكرا على المجهود والله ولي التوفيق...............


----------



## ميلاد عساف (14 أبريل 2008)

بس ما عرفنا وين الصور؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمد_سلوم (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا على المجهود*​


----------



## أبو ماجد (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً على مشاركتك


----------



## محمدفؤاداحمد (7 فبراير 2011)

مشكور كتير على المجهود الرائع يا هندسة الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## حسن حسن عيسى (9 مايو 2011)

مشكور يا اخي الكريم على هذا الجهد وبارك اللة فيك وشكرا على المجهود


----------

